# Cheers!



## l2hvn

How do you say "Cheers!" in Tagalog? 

For instance, when you're drinking, you say "Cheers!" or "Salut" (Spanish).


----------



## onomatopeya

Just a little correction:
In Spanish is Salud


----------



## MariadeManila

hi l2hvn!

we use "cheers!" as well.
havn't heared a tagalog version
bt i'd still check...


----------

